# How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christian"?



## Poohbear (May 20, 2011)

There has been much talk about the concept of sin. The bible says if you sin, you are of the devil and not born of God. However, the bible also says if you say you have no sin, you are a liar.

Then we get into the idea that Christians who make a practice of sinning or lifestyle of sinning or who commit wilful sin are not true Christians. However, isn't any sin that you do a wilful sin if you know for a fact that it's wrong and against God? Now, it's different if you did not know the sin was wrong to begin with. But once you find out it's wrong, you are not to do it again, correct?

Then people argue the fact that Christians can never stop sinning until they die. Well that means every Christian practices sin until they die if they don't stop sinning. Then we blame us committing sin on our flesh and on what Paul said in Romans 7. If that's the case, how do true Christians really distinguish themselves from sinners? "It's a heart matter"... well, the bible also says the heart can be deceiving.

And is there anyone here who can honestly say that they do not practice sin?  If not, then what do you call the sin that you do commit? How do you make a distinction between practicing sin and just committing sin with full knowledge that it is wrong?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

In the scripture in 1st John that says *8*He that committeth sin is of the devil; for the devil sinneth from the beginning...now committeth means having a lifestyle of or a continual doing....

Example the bible says that David was a man after God's own heart, but David did sleep with Batsheeba and had her husband killed. Now David was so into his sin, that he didnt acknowledge God on what was going on. Thats how blind sin can make you, but God did send a prophet to David and tell him what his wrong was..What made David that man of God was when God showed him his error, he didnt justify it or ignore, but he acknowledged it and REPENTED (turned away).The bible says the Holy Spirit will lead you into all truths..somethings  we are ignorant of and God has to show us what pleases him...

Hebrews says ch.10

*26*For if we *sin wilfully after that we have received the knowledge of the truth*, there remaineth no more sacrifice for sins,  *27*But a certain fearful looking for of judgment and fiery indignation, which shall devour the adversaries. 
.....some people just dont know certain things, but when God shows us our error, which HE ALWAYS will, He expects you to turn from it....

I think where the misconception comes in is that we call sin this"stuff that I KNOW thats wrong or goes against God"..but sin is ANYTHING that goes against God..

Alot of times as Christians, as we are pressing to please God, we have to remember that just because we are tempted of something it doesnt mean u sin...The bible says Jesus was tempted in all areas yet without sin. Example, if you are in the grocery store and the clerk is really rude with you, your FLESH may say "Go off on her", but the spirit man may say "leave it alone"...so thats what seperates us from sinners, We dont go with what our flesh feels, but we go by what the word of God of says...and not our flesh..The sinner would have went off on her and wouldnt have cared, but the Christian's  desire is to please God....know just because your flesh may have gotten upset, you didnt respond to it, therefore you havent sinned.

As for me, those things that I know God isnt pleased with I dont do those things. I am also growing in God so God is still showing me things I need to work on. Our walk with God isnt something that we just finish and we done with it, but its a continually thing that we are on and will be until we leave here.Christ didnt die for us to be bound in sin..He said "You shall know the truth and the truth shall you free"...free from what? SIN...the word made is a process that have to occur..alot of times people backslide because they can't survive the making process...1st Peter 4:1 "Suffer in the flesh and cease from sin"...You have to suffer to free..pain to be delievered...alot of times people give up on that part. Example, If someone has a problem with fornication(I was one)..I would go through "withdrawals" from it, physically in my body..but I to suffer through it because I wanted to please God...But some may say "Man enough with this! I need it now"...So people make us feel like we cant be free from sin because they have never seen someone actually suffer through their flesh and be delievered or they themselves have not experienced the delieverance of Christ, But I am one who has and can tell you, you can be free!!

I hope this explains it all..let me know if I missed something

one last scripture 

1st Peter 5 8-10 
*8*Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour: 

*9*Whom resist stedfast in the faith, knowing that the same afflictions are accomplished in your brethren that are in the world.  *10*But the God of all grace, who hath called us unto his eternal glory by Christ Jesus, *after that ye have suffered a while, make you perfect, stablish, strengthen, settle you. *


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 20, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

It is clear that all have sinned and fall short. No one is without sin. We all fall short but those that are in Christ have hope in Christ. This is why everyone that is born on earth needs a Savior. He is the Hope of Glory. The fullness of the Godhead dwells in Him. *But if anyone does sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous.”*

If and when we sin, we are to run to the Lord Jesus Christ, repent, He is able to give us strength and power to ovecome. This is not a license to remain in sin because we know or say no one is perfect. 

Just thinking on this makes me worship and praise Him even the more. When we were without Hope, Christ died for us. Lets receive that hope and not despair. 

When the born-again person experiences this, the truth of 1 John 2:1 has the effect, by the Spirit, of rescuing him from despair: “My little children, I am writing these things to you so that you may not sin.* But if anyone does sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous.”*


We are to put our hope in Christ, He will give us the victory.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Health&hair28 said:


> It is clear that all have sinned and fall short. No one is without sin. We all fall short but those that are in Christ have hope in Christ. This is why everyone that is born on earth needs a Savior. He is the Hope of Glory. The fullness of the Godhead dwells in Him. *But if anyone does sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous.”*
> 
> If and when we sin, we are to run to the Lord Jesus Christ, repent, He is able to give us strength and power to ovecome. This is not a license to remain in sin because we know or say no one is perfect.
> 
> ...


 

It does say IF we sin....Paul was saying IF you sin you have a advocate with father...He never said WHEN you sin....so Paul was showing us it is possible to have a pure life before God.....

Can anyone name ONE sin we HAVE TO DO to stay Alive??????


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 20, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Alicialynn86 said:


> It does say IF we sin....Paul was saying IF you sin you have a advocate with father...He never said WHEN you sin....so Paul was showing us it is possible to have a pure life before God.....
> 
> Can anyone name ONE sin we HAVE TO DO to stay Alive??????


 

I got it. There is no sin we need to stay alive. 

For instances. If I get a bad attitude with someone. I feel that I have displeased God and should get that right. That is just how I am. 

Sometimes I fuss at my kids a little too much, due to my own frustration.  I dont sit and plan to do it but it happens. I feel I should get that right and repent before God and my kids.  That is just me. 

When I do fall short, I have hope in Christ. 

I'm in no way saying someone should sin just coz. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Health&hair28 said:


> I got it. There is no sin we need to stay alive.
> 
> For instances. If I get a bad attitude with someone. I feel that I have displeased God and should get that right. That is just how I am.
> 
> ...


 
Oh yes it does...completely....the ALL CAPS wasnt toward you, just generally asking... But you r right, we have to hope in Christ, because if we just try do this thing on our own, it can become self righteouness..


----------



## Poohbear (May 20, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

Y'all still not answering my questions. I've read those scriptures that you all have posted over and over and over again several times!!! Y'all are not making sense.

If we don't need sin to stay alive, then why do we continue to do it? We must all be of the devil. I don't know anyone that is free from committing sin.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 20, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Poohbear said:


> Y'all still not answering my questions. I've read those scriptures that you all have posted over and over and over again several times!!! Y'all are not making sense.
> 
> If we don't need sin to stay alive, then why do we continue to do it? We must all be of the devil. I don't know anyone that is free from committing sin.


 
We are not of the devil if we are in Christ. The scripture tell us if we do sin Christ is our advocate. If we do sin, repent, turn to Christ. Christ is aware of our weaknessess. That is why He came. *Trust in Him and His word. *

If you do sin, don't live in hopelessness but turn your heart towards the Lord. *You have to put your trust in the Lord and not in yourself.*

*If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us [our] sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 1 John 1:9*

Bottom line - we are told to "work out your own salvation with fear and trembling, for it is God who works in you, both to will and to work for his good pleasure." Phil 2

Think of practicing as a *waton disregard for God's law with no conviction, no repentence. *

The difference has always been in the individual's general attitude towards sin. The Christian sees his sin as a wicked body of death which he hates and from which he desires freedom (Romans 7). Think of "practice" like practicing a skill. I practice something because I love it. Such are the wicked with sin.* A Christian will not glory in his sin and "practice" it. *

If we are not making sense, look to His word and allow the Holy Spirit to teach you. He will.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 20, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Poohbear said:


> Y'all still not answering my questions. I've read those scriptures that you all have posted over and over and over again several times!!! Y'all are not making sense.
> 
> If we don't need sin to stay alive, then why do we continue to do it? We must all be of the devil. I don't know anyone that is free from committing sin.




It's like looking at the word "the" and attempting to figure out visually how any meaning is attached to it.  It's convention.  Maybe this is the same as finding meaning in scripture.  One can get tripped up by the strange appearance of it, the phonetics and then conventional meaning and semantics...and totally miss the point of it.    Step back and see the whole picture???


----------



## Poohbear (May 20, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Health&hair28 said:


> We are not of the devil if we are in Christ. The scripture tell us if we do sin Christ is our advocate. If we do sin, repent, turn to Christ. Christ is aware of our weaknessess. That is why He came. *Trust in Him and His word. *
> 
> If you do sin, don't live in hopelessness but turn your heart towards the Lord. *You have to put your trust in the Lord and not in yourself.*
> 
> ...



How can one be in Christ if he continues to sin??? How can any of us claim to be in Christ if we sin every now and then??? Whether we have a remorseful hateful attitude toward sin or not... plus, do we really hate the sin we do if we keep doing it? I think not.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 20, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Poohbear said:


> How can one be in Christ if he continues to sin??? How can any of us claim to be in Christ if we sin every now and then??? Whether we have a remorseful hateful attitude toward sin or not... plus, do we really hate the sin we do if we keep doing it? I think not.


 

Put your trust in Christ. 

Pray against the spirit of confusion that is coming against you. I believe the enemy wants you to see this as a hopeless situation, when Christ is your hope. 

Spend more intimate time in prayer, the word, and worship. The Lord will speak to your heart and give you His peace.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

By no means am I saying sinning is ok, and as growing Christians I do believe you can have a clean life before God. I thought my first post cleared all this up. Just because you dont know or see anyone that doesnt have a lifestyle of sinning, does not mean they dont exist..

The bible says:
*Matthew 7:14*
Because strait is the gate, and *narrow* is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.

*Luke 13:24*
Strive to enter in at the strait gate: for many, I say unto you, will *seek* to enter in, and shall not be able.


So you not about to find a whole bunch if people wanting to live this way....


And you are right, if someones has a way of life of sinning and has no mind to change, they are not in Christ..I never condoned "every now and then sinning", but you we can't just BOOM and be sinless...Its a process that God takes us through called santification. As God shows me the error of my ways I put them away...I dont justify anything

You are also right, we cant say hate sin and keep on doing it. The word repents means to TURN AWAY and stop doing..repent is a action word

I really dont know what else you want to be said..


----------



## Honi (May 20, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

When you realize who you TRULY are in Christ and how much HE LOVES YOU. You don’t want to do it because YOU LOVE HIM. We love HIM because HE loved us first. Your sins for your entire life is forgiven.

When you realize you are forgiven, you don’t worry about not thinking the wrong thing. The more you try not to think about the wrong thing, the more you will think about the wrong thing. Victory over our mental life does not come by focusing on a mental life. The more you don’t worry about it, you will have dominion. That will come when you KNOW your sins are forgiven.

This may be silly but……

What is the difference between a pig and a lamb.  Visualize the pig being  the sinner. The lamb is YOU    The mud is sin.

When a pig falls in the mud, it wallows in it. It loves it. Rubs its own face in it.
When a lamb falls in the mud, the SPIRIT inside of you will make you feel uncomfortable. You know you shouldn’t be in it and will act to get out. 

When I know I did something I make every attempt to not do it again but I don’t worry about it even though I want to. Yes…it’s a struggle fighting against the symptoms of sin but you will come to a point when you no longer desire to do it. When that happens, you have overcome that sin. You won’t be perfect but a work in progress.


----------



## makeupgirl (May 20, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Poohbear said:


> Y'all still not answering my questions. I've read those scriptures that you all have posted over and over and over again several times!!! Y'all are not making sense.
> 
> If we don't need sin to stay alive, then why do we continue to do it? We must all be of the devil. I don't know anyone that is free from committing sin.


 
No, we are not evil but we're not righteous either.  The only one that was ever righteous that ever walked this earth was Jesus because he was sinless.  The rest of his are born sin.  Even though a believer is born again, they still have the earthly body which stores the indwelling of the Holy Spirit but also our nature from birth.  There is always going to be a battle in us, until we receive the glorified body.  Until then, we're stuck in this corruptable body that is slaved to sin, sickness, and death.  

So, you're read the scriptures given over and over again but have you asked the Holy Spirit for understanding.  He's the only one that can help you understand his word.  Let him continue to lead and guide you in to the truth.  However, eventually you're going to have to not let your fears about sin get to you.  I believe that Satan is working to try to get you to think that you're not saved because of sin.  Don't fall for his tricks.  Just trust God and his word.  His word is to be taken as it is at face value.  Faith cometh by hearing; hearing by the word of God according to Romans 10:17.  If you have believed and trusted Jesus as your Lord and Savior, then believe that you can overcome sin by trusting in him.  Just be glad that you're not hell bound and just keep praise Jesus that all of your sins were nailed to the cross.  

Just kneel to the cross, leave your every care.  Jesus will meet you there.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 20, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

I just take it as: " God I know having sex is wrong, but I believe this is who I am going to spend my life with and I think it's okay. I don't feel like it's wrong, and I don't feel any negative consequences." ::internal thought:: I'm not gonna ask to be forgiving because even though it's been said to wrong, I don't care. ::action:: turns over and has sex <--practicing sin.

Man: "Did you eat that cookie"
Woman: ::internal thought:: Dang I'm gonna hear about this cookie what do I do? "Nope, what cookie are you talking about?"
^^Sinning but the intent to lie wasn't immediate and she may even feel bad about it


That's just me.


----------



## makeupgirl (May 21, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



OhmyKimB said:


> I just take it as: " God I know having sex is wrong, but I believe this is who I am going to spend my life with and I think it's okay. I don't feel like it's wrong, and I don't feel any negative consequences." ::internal thought:: I'm not gonna ask to be forgiving because even though it's been said to wrong, I don't care. ::action:: turns over and has sex <--practicing sin.
> 
> Man: "Did you eat that cookie"
> Woman: ::internal thought:: Dang I'm gonna hear about this cookie what do I do? "Nope, what cookie are you talking about?"
> ...


 

The examples you have stated, especially the first one is a very good example. Basically, it's saying I'm going to disregard your word Lord and just do what I want and you're just going to have to accept it. It doesn't work like that. He is not going to go against his own word. We can do whatever we want to, we have free will. Remember that we have to give an account for everything when we stand before him.  

If you're in Christ, you're not going to want to go against his word. When you sin as a believer, you will feel guilty because you went against God, thus feeling a conviction from the Holy Spirit calling you out and telling you to confess and repent sincerely to get back in fellowship with God. 

Also, it's a matter of growth as well. Some Christians just haven't grown in Christ yet and they think that just because they are heaven bound upon salvation that they don't have to do anything more, they think they got this.  They are the ones that probably go around with a holier than thou attitude and say they don't sin, meanwhile they are the main ones that will cuss you out, watch porn, go clubbing, etc.  (I know people like this) but they are also the main ones that will call out anyone on bad behavior.


----------



## ktykaty (May 22, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

Hi PoohBear,

In my faith (I'm catholic) we define sin as being an act, a word, a thought which souce is not love. It is also the act, thought and word of love that I fail to give. Our definition of sin is derived from the two greatest commandments : "Love the Lord your God with all your heart, with all your soul and with all your mind and with all your strength." and "Love your neighbour as yourself."
So, for us, it is not humanly possible to stop sinning. But, by God's grace, we can grow and become more and more loving. The more you love God, the less you are attracted to certain sin. Your focus should'nt be on your own sins. You should redirect your energy toward God, knowing Him, loving Him.
*
"If that's the case, how do true Christians really distinguish themselves from sinners? "*
Christians distinguish themselves from the world, by being holy. Holyness is not sinlessness, it isn't perfection. Holyness is a free gift from the Lord. It's His prerogative. It's not about us, it's all about Him, His love and His grace. Him and only Him can make us holy. Our participation in our own holyness is to say yes.


----------



## LovinLocks (May 22, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Alicialynn86 said:


> In the scripture in 1st John that says *8*He that committeth sin is of the devil; for the devil sinneth from the beginning...now committeth means having a lifestyle of or a continual doing....
> 
> I hope this explains it all..let me know if I missed something
> 
> ...




I was all prepared to come up in here, explain this situation and have church.  But, shooooot, Ms. Alicia, I do believe you hit this nail.  'Nuff said.  I'm going back to unpacking from my relocation.  Well done, Chica.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 23, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



ktykaty said:


> You should redirect your energy toward God, knowing Him, loving Him.
> *
> ....*
> Christians distinguish themselves from the world, by being holy. Holyness is not sinlessness, it isn't perfection. ,,,holyness is to say yes.




I agree with this.  Holiness means being set apart.  You cannot continually live in holiness unless you say, "yes."


----------



## Poohbear (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



ktykaty said:


> Hi PoohBear,
> 
> In my faith (I'm catholic) we define sin as being an act, a word, a thought which souce is not love. It is also the act, thought and word of love that I fail to give. Our definition of sin is derived from the two greatest commandments : "Love the Lord your God with all your heart, with all your soul and with all your mind and with all your strength." and "Love your neighbour as yourself."
> So, for us, it is not humanly possible to stop sinning. But, by God's grace, we can grow and become more and more loving. The more you love God, the less you are attracted to certain sin. Your focus should'nt be on your own sins. You should redirect your energy toward God, knowing Him, loving Him.
> ...



ktykaty - That's the thing... How can Christians be holy with sin in our lives??? What is holiness really if it has nothing to do with not sinning? 

For example: Can you honestly say a Christian who commits fornication can be holier than a Christian that does not commit fornication, or are they equally holy just because they are both Christians???


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

I believe it is impossible not to sin. It is in our fleshly nature that wars against the Holy Spirit that lives in us. 

This is the good news of Jesus Christ. He fulfills the law for us and gives us the gift of mercy, grace, and REPENTANCE. IMO and in my studying, its not about the sin. Its about the heart. The Christian life is a life of Repentance and self-Awarness.You will fall but are you falling because in your heart you love this sin and you dont want to let it go...or are you geniuining struggling to let this thing good? 

Only God and you know you heart and no man can tell you whats in your heart. Our goal is to be free from the law by sinning no more as Jesus instructed, but that is a daily work toward the end of our life.


----------



## Honi (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

Every believer has equal standing/position before God. EVERYONE.  The Holy spirit comes to live in YOU once you are saved. You are a brand new creature in Christ. However, it does not remove that tendency or the desire at times to sin. The symptoms we all struggle with is sin. 

A Christian that sins is not living a Christian life. They don’t understand that you cannot live a Godly life, that you cannot serve the Lord adequately, nor will you be able to interpret the word of God properly unless you understand how the Holy spirit works in your life. 

Galatains 5:16 - So I say, walk by the Spirit, and you will not gratify the desires of the flesh.

The Holy spirit is soooo important in your life and will not steer you wrong EVER. You can’t do it yourself. Once YOU try (meaning your flesh efforts), you will fail (of course) and become frustrated and start condemning yourself. It's a sad vicious cycle Poohbear.

Let the HOLY SPIRIT drive and let go of the wheel.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

I see alot of people just saying what they feel, think, hope, heard or wish...but where the bibical facts supporting these statements...Salvation is too precious to base it on what someones thinks..You can have a pure life before God and no one has to "struggle" with sin..

*1 Peter 4:18*
And if the righteous scarcely be saved, where shall the ungodly and the sinner *appear*?


*Romans 13:14*
But put ye on the Lord Jesus Christ, and make not provision for the flesh, to fulfil the *lusts* thereof.


*Galatians 5:24*
And they that are Christ's have crucified the flesh with the affections and *lusts*.

*Titus 2:12*
Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly *lusts*, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world;

*1 Peter 4:2*
That he no longer should live the rest of his time in the flesh to the *lusts* of men, but to the will of God.

*Romans 6:12*
Let not sin therefore reign in your mortal body, that ye should obey it in the *lusts* thereof.


*Romans 6*


*1*What shall we say then? Shall we continue in sin, that grace may abound?  *2*God forbid. How shall we, that are dead to sin, live any longer therein?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 24, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I see alot of people just saying what they feel, think, hope, heard or wish...but where the bibical facts supporting these statements...Salvation is too precious to base it on what someones thinks..You can have a pure life before God and no one has to "struggle" with sin..
> 
> *1 Peter 4:18*
> And if the righteous scarcely be saved, where shall the ungodly and the sinner *appear*?
> ...


 
I definitely agree with your post. It's important to evaluate what is and is not sin, what Jesus says about those that will not inherent the kingdom of God, and not to do those things. If he say don't fornicate, it's in your best interest not to do that.

Also we can not overlook that there are people (all people I presume) do struggle with sinful habits. This can be on the physical level or the thought level (the battleground of the mind/heart is the hardest to overcome). Habits dont just fall away when we confess our lives to Jesus. I wish it was that easy but I've rarely, if ever, seen that. Some sin is committed simply because you wanted to do it. Some sin is committed because you failed to do anything  at all. Some sin is committed because you were unaware it was a sin. Man looks at the outside but God looks at the heart and only you two know why you did what you did. 

Most times it takes reading the word, prayer, fasting, and support from like minded Christians to overcome and break free of sin. We all have a struggle and we should be mindful that it is Jesus' grace and not our goodness that allows us to inherit eternal life. If someone says they struggle with nothing, I wonder if they struggle with pride and self righteousness.

However, Jesus does say if you love me, you will do what I command. 

So we do good because we love him for what he has done and he gives us strength to overcome and not to get into Heaven.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

I do agree with that at some times in life we will struggle with things in our walk with God, but I dont like the fact the people make it seems like we have to CONTINUE to struggle, like there is no delieverance is Christ. He said "Whom the Son of Man have set free is free INDEED"...You are able to be completely free in Christ...you dont have to live this life all bound up with things.Though some things does take time to overcome, but u can defintely overcome. He said greater is He that is IN us than he that is in the world...

*Romans 6:14*
For sin shall not have *dominion* over you.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

Yes, the heart and mind is where the battle starts. We must stay in love with the Lord.  Jesus said out of the heart proceeds evil thoughts. I think the falling away is when we begin to give that place in us, that is reserved for God, to something else.   

Lustful desires is where the the danger begins. 


But every man is tempted, when he is drawn away of his own lust, and enticed. *Then when* *lust hath conceived, it bringeth forth sin: and sin, when it is finished, bringeth forth death. *Do not err, my beloved brethren. James 1:14-16 
Example:
If you harbor anger it turns into bitterness and unforgiveness.That is why the Lord said be ye angry but sin not; do not let the sun gone down on your wrath.

If you allow your mind to wonder into lust you may be setting your self up for sexual sin. Jesus said if you look at a women to lust after her you have already committed sin.  

This walk was meant to be a walk that relied on God's Spirit and power and not ourselves. 

Thank God for the times He warns us through His Spirit that we are getting off course or that we are headed down a dangerous broad way. He will check us. (I know this)

But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons of God, even to them that believe on his name: 
Which were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but of God. John 1:12,13

The above scripture speaks of God's power at work in us allowing us to become sons, a holy people of God. We must rely on the God's power and not our human strength. He overcame so that we might overcome through Christ Jesus Our Lord.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

And I believe this separate those that truly love Jesus and those that do not. If you are content to continue in your sin, that's a problem. If you are convicted and seek deliverance, you will be set free (when depends on a number of factors).



Alicialynn86 said:


> I do agree with that at some times in life we will struggle with things in our walk with God, but I dont like the fact the people make it seems like we have to CONTINUE to struggle, like there is no delieverance is Christ. He said "Whom the Son of Man have set free is free INDEED"...You are able to be completely free in Christ...you dont have to live this life all bound up with things.Though some things does take time to overcome, but u can defintely overcome. He said greater is He that is IN us than he that is in the world...
> 
> *Romans 6:14*
> For sin shall not have *dominion* over you.


----------



## Poohbear (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



BeautifulFlower said:


> I believe it is impossible not to sin. It is in our fleshly nature that wars against the Holy Spirit that lives in us.



So this means everyone is going to Heaven then, right? If there is no sin that can send you to Hell, then what's the point of trippin when people commit such sins, especially the ones that are considered "big" like homosexuality, murder, fornication, lying, adultery, etc. I know no sin is greater than another but people do tend to put sins into categories. Plus, there are Christians that go as far as to say if you don't go to church, don't tithe, evangelize, don't do what the pastor says, etc. you're salvation is questionable.

OR are *blasphemy* and *unbelief* the only sins that send you to Hell???


----------



## Poohbear (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Alicialynn86 said:


> I see alot of people just saying what they feel, think, hope, heard or wish...but where the bibical facts supporting these statements...Salvation is too precious to base it on what someones thinks..You can have a pure life before God and no one has to "struggle" with sin..
> 
> *1 Peter 4:18*
> And if the righteous scarcely be saved, where shall the ungodly and the sinner *appear*?
> ...



Yes Alicialynn86!!! Exactly at what you said!!! 

That's why I question my salvation.  When I read these bible verses and others that I have came across, I see something different than what people feel, think, hope, and wish.  I know getting rid of sin out of one's life is a process, but there are some sins that I keep committing that makes me question my own love for God and what's truly in my heart and mind. I can actually feel conflicting spirits that I've never had before when I was younger. I know there are things that we do that we do not want to do, but if we keep doing that thing that we do not want to do, when do we determine that it's something we actually DO want to do?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Poohbear said:


> @ktykaty - That's the thing... How can Christians be holy with sin in our lives??? What is holiness really if it has nothing to do with not sinning?
> 
> For example: Can you honestly say a Christian who commits fornication can be holier than a Christian that does not commit fornication, or are they equally holy just because they are both Christians???


 

If you keep committing sins that you KNOW are wrong, u need to dedicate yourself more to God....falling into sin came be a sign of not enough dedication or committment to God


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Poohbear said:


> Yes. Exactly!!! That's why I question my salvation. When I read the bible verses, I see something different than what people feel, think, hope, and wish.  I know getting rid of sin out of one's life is a process, but there are some sins that I keep committing that makes me question my love for God and what's truly in my heart and mind. *I can actually feel conflicting spirits that I've never had before when I was younger.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Poohbear
> 
> ...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Alicialynn86 said:


> I do agree with that at some times in life we will struggle with things in our walk with God, *but I dont like the fact the people make it seems like we have to CONTINUE to struggle, like there is no delieverance is Christ. He said "Whom the Son of Man have set free is free INDEED"...You are able to be completely free in Christ...you dont have to live this life all bound up with things.*Though some things does take time to overcome, but u can defintely overcome. He said greater is He that is IN us than he that is in the world...
> 
> *Romans 6:14*
> For sin shall not have *dominion* over you.


 
Agree!! We don't have to struggle and be bound. 
There was a time when I struggled with negative thoughts. I was tired of the struggle. I would read in the word, what thoughts I should have, according to the Word but It was not penetrating. I sat before the Lord in fasting and prayer and I cried out to Him and allowed to Lord to break that off of me. *He set me free and I knew I was free.  *I was free to determine what type of thoughts I wanted to have. So I know Him as a deliverer. 

The Word of God tells us what God expects of us and what Christ gave us and a sound mind is one of them!


----------



## ktykaty (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Poohbear said:


> @ktykaty - That's the thing... How can Christians be holy with sin in our lives??? What is holiness really if it has nothing to do with not sinning?
> For example: Can you honestly say a Christian who commits fornication  can be holier than a Christian that does not commit fornication, or are  they equally holy just because they are both Christians???



@Poohbear,
When I said that it is not humanly possible to stop sinning, I meant  that it is not humanly possible to love like God does 24/7. Our lack of  perfect godly love can cohabit with our holiness. Holiness is a divine characteristic. To be holy mean to be set apart by God, for God. Someone who is holy reflects the glory of God. 2 Co 3:18 _But we all, with unveiled face, beholding as in a mirror the glory of  the Lord, are being transformed into the same image from glory to glory,  just as by the Spirit of the Lord.

_It's perfectly possible through Jesus to stop committing some sins like fornication, lying, cursing, ... 
 In order to avoid a particular sin, you have to call on Jesus when you are tempted. Temptation precedes sin. cf James 1:12-17.

Hope these clarifications will help you.

I'll have one question for you: What is your personal definition of sin ?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Poohbear said:


> So this means everyone is going to Heaven then, right? If there is no sin that can send you to Hell, then what's the point of trippin when people commit such sins, especially the ones that are considered "big" like homosexuality, murder, fornication, lying, adultery, etc. I know no sin is greater than another but people do tend to put sins into categories. Plus, there are Christians that go as far as to say if you don't go to church, don't tithe, evangelize, don't do what the pastor says, etc. you're salvation is questionable.
> 
> OR are *blasphemy* and *unbelief* the only sins that send you to Hell???


 
I believe its impossible because I personally have never seen it and if it were possible, Jesus would not have needed to die for us. This is what repentance and forgiveness is about. Sin (not the same things over and over again but I make a mistake) and I ask the father for forgiveness and strength to stop. But it is a HEART condition. If your heart aint in it, the Lord will know. No one can tell you whats in your heart but God. 

This is the point I disagree with. Some say if you sin, you're not a Christian. I don't agree with this. I am saved when I confess him with my mouth and believe in my heart the Lord Jesus Christ. I demonstrate this love by obeying him. 

And sin is not only in what I do, its also in what you think about others, yourself, God, etc. This is the hardest thing to fight and the easiest sin to fall victim to.

Every one is not going to Heaven because salvation is about confession of the Lord over your life and NOT based on good works (even our good is like filthy rags to the father). And YES, blasphemy against the holy spirit and not believing in him is unforgivable obviously.


----------



## Poohbear (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Health&hair28 said:


> Poohbear said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Exactly!!! That's why I question my salvation. When I read the bible verses, I see something different than what people feel, think, hope, and wish.  I know getting rid of sin out of one's life is a process, but there are some sins that I keep committing that makes me question my love for God and what's truly in my heart and mind. *I can actually feel conflicting spirits that I've never had before when I was younger.*
> ...


Well, I supposedly got saved when I was 8 years old. That's when I first started believing in Jesus Christ and when I got baptized.

To answer your questions altogether, I would say allowing more people into my life caused this drift into more sin. For example: Using profanity. I never ever used curse words until late college years.

Right now, I just really don't know if I'm saved or not anymore.... I wonder if salvation is something none of us have yet (we are working toward it til the end) OR if what I've been taught all my life is true which is that once saved always saved doctrine (getting baptized usually at a young age and you're saved no matter what).  I starting to believe that salvation is a future reward, it has not come yet according to what is said in these verses:

*Matthew 24:13* - But he that shall endure unto the end, the same shall be saved.

*Romans 13:11* - And that, knowing the time, that now it is high time to awake out of sleep: for now is our salvation nearer than when we believed.

*Luke 13:23-24* - Then said one unto him, Lord, are there few that be saved? And he said unto them, Strive to enter in at the strait gate: for many, I say unto you, will seek to enter in, and shall not be able.

*Hebrews 5:8-9* - Though he were a Son, yet learned he obedience by the things which he suffered; And being made perfect, he became the author of eternal salvation unto all them that obey him

*Hebrews 12:14* - Follow peace with all men, and holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord

Just mere confession of faith does not save us. This verse is one that sticks out to me alot when I read it within it's context:  

*Matthew 7:21* - Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.

And yes... I want Jesus to be my Lord AND Savior... not just Savior.  I just feel like when I sin, I am not acting as if Jesus is the Lord of my life.

Health&hair28 - do you no longer sin? If not, how do you know you are saved? How do you know you love God with sin in your life? Do you feel like sinning less and less is what makes you more holy or keep your salvation?


----------



## Poohbear (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



ktykaty said:


> @Poohbear,
> When I said that it is not humanly possible to stop sinning, I meant  that it is not humanly possible to love like God does 24/7. Our lack of  perfect godly love can cohabit with our holiness. Holiness is a divine characteristic. To be holy mean to be set apart by God, for God. Someone who is holy reflects the glory of God. 2 Co 3:18 _But we all, with unveiled face, beholding as in a mirror the glory of  the Lord, are being transformed into the same image from glory to glory,  just as by the Spirit of the Lord.
> 
> _It's perfectly possible through Jesus to stop committing some sins like fornication, lying, cursing, ...
> ...



ktykaty - Thank you for your response. So your definition of sin is not loving like God loves?

My definition of sin is any word, thought, or action that is against God which is outline in the Bible.... examples lying, stealing, murder, sexual immorality, slander, malice, debauchery, wild partying, profanity, etc.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Poohbear said:


> Well, I supposedly got saved when I was 8 years old. That's when I first started believing in Jesus Christ and when I got baptized.
> 
> To answer your questions altogether, I would say allowing more people into my life caused this drift into more sin. For example: Using profanity. I never ever used curse words until late college years.
> 
> ...


 
*do you know longer sin?*

I do sin, when I do something not pleasing to God. There are times when I say things I should not say. I know that I have to committ myself to the Lord when I fail in this area. It keeps me on my face before the Lord knowing that I can't do this walk outside of Him.

*how do you know you are saved? Do you feel like sinning less and less is what makes you more holy or keep your salvation*

I am saved because I have accepted Christ as my Lord and Savior and  I have relationship with the Lord. I desire to live a holy life. I spend time with Him in prayer, worship, and the the Word. When I do wrong, I know that I can go to my Father and repent and ask Him to help me. I am by no means perfect but He is. 

We are saved by grace through faith. I trust in what Christ did on the cross for every person. I feel that the more time I spend with the Lord the more sensitive I am to what displeases Him; and I desire to do what pleases Him.  

Also remember that this is a faith walk and we must see by the Spirit.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Poohbear said:


> Yes @Alicialynn86!!! Exactly at what you said!!!
> 
> That's why I question my salvation. When I read these bible verses and others that I have came across, I see something different than what people feel, think, hope, and wish.  I know getting rid of sin out of one's life is a process, but there are some sins that I keep committing that makes me question my own love for God and what's truly in my heart and mind. I can actually feel conflicting spirits that I've never had before when I was younger. I know there are things that we do that we do not want to do, but if we keep doing that thing that we do not want to do, when do we determine that it's something we actually DO want to do?


  NOW I SEE WHERE YOU ARE COMING FROM, YOU'RE DEEP GIRL. I MISUNDERSTOOD ALOT OF YOUR POSTS BUT I SEE THAT YOU ARE NOT CONFUSED AT ALL , YOU ARE JUST TRYING TO MAKE SURE YOU ARE LIVING YOUR LIFE ACCORDING TO HIS WORD.


----------



## ktykaty (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Poohbear said:


> @ktykaty - Thank you for your response. So your definition of sin is not loving like God loves?


For me sin is a lack of love. That's the definition the Holy Spirit taught me. Strangely enough, I later discovered it's also the RCC's definition of sin.



Poohbear said:


> My definition of sin is any word, thought, or action that is against God which is outline in the Bible.... examples lying, stealing, murder, sexual immorality, slander, malice, debauchery, wild partying, profanity, etc.



One's definition of sin evolves through time and growth in wisdom.


To quit sinning is the fruit of a collaboration between you (general you) and God. The one thing every christian needs to realize is that you cannot quit sinning on your own. Only god can make you stop practising/committing sin, and He did not choose to heal us from sin without our consent. 
For me sin is like an illness and Jesus keeps asking us "Do you want to get well ?" (cf John 5:1-9).
Like an illness it gives us a good excuse to stay in the comfortable place where we are. Because getting out of our comfort zone means growing in Christ and going through the cross. Lot of people are really scared to be healed by God. For some, when they are healed by Him, it's just too overwhelming.


----------



## Honi (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

Pooh, when you are saved you are sealed up, imprisoned. You can't break free.  Thank Jesus for that   You are saved (that will not change). You are just not living a Christian life. We all have a mindset of some sort....flesh or Spirit.

Romans 8:6-8
6 The mind governed by the flesh is death, but the mind governed by the Spirit is life and peace. 7 The mind governed by the flesh is hostile to God; it does not submit to God’s law, nor can it do so. 8 Those who are in the realm of the flesh cannot please God. 

There are 2 things we battle when we come to some kind of temptation. 

1. Your mind
2. Your behavior

If you don't win the battle in your mind you are gonna lose the battle in your behavior because what the mind thinks governs everything..your behavior, what you see, how you speak, etc. These things will be constant for your entire life considering the world we live in.

So how do you overcome? You win the battle by yielding to the promptings of the Spirit.

I believe the Holy spirit is speaking to you and you know this. That feeling that makes you pause to not do something is HIM. He will always guide you in ways that you will never be able to do alone. That was a hard lesson for me.

Know that you cannot out do God in the love department. You can't love Him more than He loves you. His love is unwaivering no matter how bad you think screwed up.


----------



## Poohbear (May 24, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

Honi, thanks for your response...I see where you said, "You are saved but not living a Christian life"... so is the case for all Christians since all Christians sin?

If not, what does it mean to not live a Christian life? Does it entail certain sins?

And what does it mean to be living a Christian life? And is it important for salvation?




Honi said:


> Pooh, when you are saved you are sealed up, imprisoned. You can't break free.  Thank Jesus for that   You are saved (that will not change). You are just not living a Christian life. We all have a mindset of some sort....flesh or Spirit.
> 
> Romans 8:6-8
> 6 The mind governed by the flesh is death, but the mind governed by the Spirit is life and peace. 7 The mind governed by the flesh is hostile to God; it does not submit to God’s law, nor can it do so. 8 Those who are in the realm of the flesh cannot please God.
> ...


----------



## Tchanelle (May 25, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Poohbear said:


> There has been much talk about the concept of sin. The bible says if you sin, you are of the devil and not born of God. However, the bible also says if you say you have no sin, you are a liar.
> 
> Then we get into the idea that Christians who make a practice of sinning or lifestyle of sinning or who commit wilful sin are not true Christians. However, isn't any sin that you do a wilful sin if you know for a fact that it's wrong and against God? Now, it's different if you did not know the sin was wrong to begin with. But once you find out it's wrong, you are not to do it again, correct?
> 
> ...




I've read this thread and believe you would find all the answers to your questions here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky8dTyPpiAo


----------



## blazingthru (May 25, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Poohbear said:


> Yes @Alicialynn86!!! Exactly at what you said!!!
> 
> That's why I question my salvation.  When I read these bible verses and others that I have came across, I see something different than what people feel, think, hope, and wish.  I know getting rid of sin out of one's life is a process, but there are some sins that I keep committing that makes me question my own love for God and what's truly in my heart and mind. I can actually feel conflicting spirits that I've never had before when I was younger. I know there are things that we do that we do not want to do, but if we keep doing that thing that we do not want to do, when do we determine that it's something we actually DO want to do?



Hey Poorbear, I did not read all the post, but here I have to agree with you on this part, I could not stop sinning even though I really tried. I question my relationship, my spirituality, God and If God really saw me at all. I came up short and develop nothing but fears and doubts. 

Now my story is posted on here, When* I *learn how to study the bible differently then the way I was taught, and when I started researching the things I had questioned growing up. I was able to plead my sin before God, pouring it all out, all of it with the truth and with his words in the scriptures it was then they no longer held me in its grip. It was then that I was finally free, Do I still struggle with some of those old sins? yes I do, but no where near like I use to, it no longer has a grip on me at all. I see it coming and I am able to say okay well not to day and move on. 

Practicing Sin to me is just the same as we practice anything, we continue to do it until it becomes something we do without thought. Sinning as a Christian well you know there are sin and there are sins, there are sins we think in our hearts, there are moments of rage and there are sins we do, there are sins we feel bad about, or not care because we do not believe its a sin, Only God will judge that.  we live on this earth its very difficult to avoid sin and its consequences but its not as though we could not do it, it is just very difficult to do, why because Satan will always throw whatever he can at you to cause you to stumble and fall. As a child of God we are to do all we can to avoid sin and research the laws to see what is sin, in some cases we are ignorant of it, but many we just choose to do what we please. for instance a woman got up to give a testimony of how she overcame gambling, she played the lottery, and someone ridicule her saying that was not a sin, in his mind it was not a sin, but it is a sin just the same, only he was not aware of it and truth be told he played the lottery and did other things as well, but because he choose to do it he refuse to believe that it was not sin. I hear of many "Christians" that will argue you down because they do not want to believe what they are doing is sinful when in fact it is. On this board alone, many "christian" don't' believe we are to obey the law, well without the law there is no sin. Your questions really has to do with your relationship with God, as we draw closer to God we really honestly don't want to sin and we feel really bad about committing that sin, because we are becoming convicted.  Add this in your prayer, I always ask the lord to help me not sin against him.
*God keeps His promises*
- God is not a man that he should lie, nor a son of man that He should change His mind, so if he says nothing is impossible for him, then nothing is impossible for him. 
(Num.23:19); Heb.10:23; Isa.46:11; Ps.89:34-36; Isa.30:18
*God listens to our prayer*
- For the Eyes of the Lord are on the righteous and His Ears are attentive to their prayer
(1 Pet.3:12) Ps.34:17; 1 John 5:14; 2 Cron.16:9; Ps.4:4; Ps.102:17.
*God answers our prayer*
- Before they call I will answer; while they are still speaking I will hear (Isa.65:24).
Jer.33:3; Mark 11:24; John 16:24; John 15:7; Isa.58:9; Eph.3:20; Matt.7:7


----------



## Poohbear (May 26, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Tchanelle said:


> I've read this thread and believe you would find all the answers to your questions here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky8dTyPpiAo



I've watched this video by Paul Washer before during the Fall of last year. I even took notes on it. Lol.  I was somewhat feelin' him in what he was saying, until he said "The Bible teaches that even the most mature, the most godly Christian is still susceptible to sin," and again, "We all realize that the Bible’s already taught us that believers will sin." Where does the bible teach that?  

After listening to the entire sermon, it seemed like he was saying watching tv, listening to secular music, shopping, what we wear, joking with others, etc. were sins rather than the sins that are actually pointed out in the bible such as lying, stealing, sexual immorality, murder, etc. But then he talks about legalism being death and how we shouldn't try to walk in sinless perfection. 

Then he hangs on that word "practice" of sin and how it's a habitual rebellious lifestyle of sin. Doesn't everyone practice and habitually sin? It's not like we are sinning and not knowing what we are doing. I just don't see a difference in "practicing sin" and "sinning once in a blue moon". You can be sensitive to sin whether you do it often or do it less.


----------



## Honi (May 26, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

To live a Christian life means to work out your salvation. Scriptures did not say work FOR your salvation but work it out.

Religion will tell you be good enough, live a good life and you will go to heaven. LIE!

Romans 3:20-28
Galatains 2:16
Ephesians 2:8-9

Salvation is not based on what you do. Salvation is based on what Jesus did on the CROSS. There is no one that is righteous within themselves. Your/our sin problem was already dealt with at the cross.

So here is what we do to work out our salvation. You put your salvation experience into operation mode. You already trust that Jesus is your Lord and Savior so you are to live out what HE has placed within you which is the life of Christ. The Holy spirit also comes to dwell in you forever making you set apart for His purpose.

It is the Holy Spirit working in and thru us where God works out our life. You work out what he placed in you. You read the word, you learn, you pray and trust Him, share the word with others, etc. You are a showcase of the life of Christ. Your character and conduct exemplifies Christ.  So if you cuss for example, you are bringing in something that doesn’t belong there.


----------



## Poohbear (May 27, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Honi said:


> To live a Christian life means to work out your salvation. Scriptures did not say work FOR your salvation but work it out.
> 
> Religion will tell you be good enough, live a good life and you will go to heaven. LIE!
> 
> ...



Makes a lot of sense. Thank you for your post Honi.

I've been starting to see it as "working out your salvation". I think alot of my confusion comes from the teaching of "once saved always saved". This teaching has made me think "It's okay to sin and do whatever you want as long as you believe you are saved" when I know in my heart it is not okay to sin. Technically, none of us are really saved yet since we are still living in this sinful world.  Jesus is our salvation and we have to keep the faith and hope and trust in Him until He returns.  When it comes to sin, we strive for perfection and holiness. Is this correct???


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 27, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

That is correct. There is no scriptures that prove that "once saved always saved", the bible continously speaks upon *diligently* keeping and working on our salvation until Christ comes. People just use that term alot of times to justify themselves. But once people realize who God really is, and know that He is holy and desires holiness in the inward parts, their understanding will be enlightening.But people have made this make believe God in their minds of how God is and what he accepts, but it's not biblical. We dont serve God on our terms, but how His word says to serve in him, and thats in Spirit and truth.


----------



## Honi (May 27, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Poohbear said:


> Makes a lot of sense. Thank you for your post Honi.
> 
> I've been starting to see it as "working out your salvation". I think alot of my confusion comes from the teaching of "once saved always saved". This teaching has made me think "It's okay to sin and do whatever you want as long as you believe you are saved" when I know in my heart it is not okay to sin. Technically, none of us are really saved yet since we are still living in this sinful world.  Jesus is our salvation and we have to keep the faith and hope and trust in Him until He returns.  When it comes to sin, we strive for perfection and holiness. Is this correct???



Yes you are because of Christ redemption and in the words of Tamar B “point blank period”.  I hear this argument all the time. Being saved does not mean that you get to live a licentious lifestyle. God hates sin. Let us be clear on that but it was already punished in the body of Christ. As others have said when you know who you truly are in Christ and how much he loves you, you just don’t want to do it anymore. Doesn’t mean that you won’t sin the rest of your life but you now have a partner named Holy spirit to help you. Seriously….do you think you will not sin in the next 5 min, 10 min… 1 hour knowing or unknowingly?  I just yelled at my husband for doing something stupid and I just couldn’t help it. I know it’s sin, I'm sorry but he deserved it. Ok...I'm working on my hot temper. 

If you cannot earn your salvation by doing good deeds, you can’t lose your salvation from bad deeds. If sin causes the loss of salvation, what kind or amount of sinning does it take? There is no scripture that tells you. Being saved and living a Christian life are two things that SHOULD work in tandem. Do you think that your past sins are forgiven and your present and future ones are “pending”? Once saved, the scripture says that God will remember your sin no more. It’s not just your past sins, it is present and future as well. This was all taken care of in the body of Christ. It is ETERNAL.  It’s Gods promise.

Jeremiah 31:31-34 (New American Standard Bible)
 31 “(A)Behold, days are coming,” declares the LORD, “when I will make a (B)new covenant with the house of Israel and with the house of Judah, 32 not like the (C)covenant which I made with their fathers in the day I (D)took them by the hand to bring them out of the land of Egypt, My (E)covenant which they broke, although I was a husband to them,” declares the LORD. 33 “But (F)this is the covenant which I will make with the house of Israel after those days,” declares the LORD, “(G)I will put My law within them and on their heart I will write it; and (H)I will be their God, and they shall be My people. 34 They will (I)not teach again, each man his neighbor and each man his brother, saying, ‘Know the LORD,’ for they will all (J)know Me, from the least of them to the greatest of them,” declares the LORD, “for I will (K)forgive their iniquity, and their (L)sin I will remember no more.” 

We are all born into sin because of Adams fall and because of it we were imprisoned in it. There would be nothing you can DO to get out of this sin prison even if you were a good person.

When you are saved, you are in this prison called GRACE. You can’t get out and there is nothing you can do that will land you back in the prison of sin. It doesn’t work that way. Side note:  I used to be in a church that would call folks “backsliders”  But anyway.. to say that would mean that Christ dying on the cross meant nothing and was less than what Adam did when he fell.  It’s a huge slap in the face of Christ and trust He is not coming back to do what he already did on the cross. There's no double jeopardy here.

Romans 5:20: GRACE super abounds ALL sin. Sin is swallowed up.

I do think that salvation can be lost by constant and consistent rejection of Christ.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 27, 2011)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Alicialynn86 said:


> That is correct. There is no scriptures that prove that "once saved always saved", the bible continously speaks upon *diligently* keeping and working on our salvation until Christ comes. People just use that term alot of times to justify themselves. But once people realize who God really is, and know that He is holy and desires holiness in the inward parts, their understanding will be enlightening.*But people have made this make believe God in their minds of how God is and what he accepts, but it's not biblical. We dont serve God on our terms, but how His word says to serve in him, and thats in Spirit and truth.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yes, agree. They that worship Him, must worship Him *in Spirit and in Truth*.
> ...


----------



## Poohbear (May 11, 2012)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*

bumping for anyone who wants to talk about sin..............


----------



## dicapr (May 11, 2012)

*Re: How do you make a distinction between "Practice of sin" and "sinning as a Christi*



Poohbear said:


> I've watched this video by Paul Washer before during the Fall of last year. I even took notes on it. Lol. I was somewhat feelin' him in what he was saying, until he said "The Bible teaches that even the most mature, the most godly Christian is still susceptible to sin," and again, "We all realize that the Bible’s already taught us that believers will sin." Where does the bible teach that?
> 
> After listening to the entire sermon, it seemed like he was saying watching tv, listening to secular music, shopping, what we wear, joking with others, etc. were sins rather than the sins that are actually pointed out in the bible such as lying, stealing, sexual immorality, murder, etc. But then he talks about legalism being death and how we shouldn't try to walk in sinless perfection.
> 
> *Then he* *hangs on that word "practice" of sin and how it's a habitual rebellious lifestyle of sin. Doesn't everyone practice and habitually sin?* It's not like we are sinning and not knowing what we are doing. I just don't see a difference in "practicing sin" and "sinning once in a blue moon". You can be sensitive to sin whether you do it often or do it less.


 
Practicing sin, as I understand it, is a premeditated decision to sin.  The difference would be going into the office planning to cuss a co-worker out for something they did rather than letting something slip when you drop a pot on your foot.  Both would be sin, but one was planned for and harbored in your heart ( you knew and meditated on cussing out your co-worker) and the other was a slip due to weakness ( heavy pot on one's foot).


----------

